# Anyone know anything about this regulator?



## FenderBender

I picked this up from a friend, who got in in a package deal with a bunch of scuba stuff.

It's a Dacor Pacer 950 XL with an all brass chrome plated first and second stage. This reg is HEAVY and it looks awesome!! I don't think it has ever been used, it barely shows a scratch, the rubber is soft and supple (not like 25 year old rubber) and it just looks perfect. Hooked it up to a tank, purges work perfect, no free flowing or leaks, no bubbles when I put it in my bathtub. It breathes easy on the surface, etc.

I don't want to sell it, honestly. I called MBT and they can't service it because apparently parts are not available, which sucks! No way would I trust it without having it gone through and serviced, even though I think it would be fine. My girlfriend is getting certified and I planned to give her my old reg setup and use this one. 

I put it on ebay to see if it would generate interest, but would much rather dive it and keep it if you guys think it would be worth holding on to or knew of a source to get parts.

Suggestions welcome...


----------



## Telum Pisces

Mares used to do an upgrade program where you could turn in your old Dacor regs for a discount on new ones. Not sure if they still do that or not.


----------



## TONER

stick it on ebay sell it take the money and get a new set at MBT that is your most important piece of gear!


----------



## eodryan

http://www.scubatoys.com/store/regupgrade/index.asp

That is the info to trade in that reg. Apparently the molds for parts were destroyed. Given the fact that you can't get parts for it, and you can't get an unknown to you reg serviced, what you have, sir, is a heavy coupon.

If you really wanted to you could send it to these guys via mail and perhaps they could help you out:

http://www.diversrealm.com/ServiceList/tabid/520/Default.aspx

or a guy at the bottom of this thread may be of use:
http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/regulators/365717-dacor-regulator-service.html


----------



## SaltAddict

Sucks they don't make parts for it. Metal regs keep moisture in your mouth. I loved my first dacor regs. Without replacement parts, even if it has never been used, after 1 year it will need service (parts). Pretty much a collectors item.


----------



## Billybob+

I have the same regulator....

Buy some food grade silicone, squirt the HP orifice full, take a second stage and "suck" it down through the regulator, and repeat with the other second. You can also fill HP in and connect it to a tank (valve down) and "blow" it through, only thing is, if you do this many times it "gums up" your pressure gauge.

Been doing it forever and never needed service. (OK, not FOREVER but since 1985-86 when I bought it.


----------

